# Favorite Books/Authors



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm interested to see what everyone reads here..Here are some of my favorites

Stephen King-The stand, needful things, bag of bones, the long walk, skeleton crew, everythings eventual

Richard Matheson-I am legend, Hell house, what dreams may come

John Steinbeck-Of mice and men, tortilla flat, the moon is down, cannery row

Just about anything by Ray Bradbury or Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh, a thread of favourite books! Here are some of mine:

*Sue Harrison's Ivory Carver Trilogy*

_Mother Earth, Father Sky
My Sister the Moon
Brother Wind_

*Sue Harrison's Storyteller Trilogy*

_Song of the River
Cry of the Wind
Call Down the Stars_

http://www.sueharrison.com/

*Bj?rn Kurt?n*

_Dance of the Tiger _
- original version in Swedish: Den svarta tigern
_Mammutens r?dare _
- sorry, it seems there is no English version available, you have to learn Swedish or Finnish 8)

You'll guess I'm quite a fan of well-written prehistoric fiction... You may not know that B. Kurt?n was Finnish professor of paleontology, so his books are full of factual details of nature in Neanderthal people's times. The tale of his two novels is also brilliant - full of mythology and believable characters.

I also like science fiction that describes the near future, so naturally I am fan of William Gibson's novels:

*William Gibson's two novel trilogies*

_Neuromancer
Count Zero
Mona Lisa Overdrive

Virtual Light
Idoru
All Tomorrow's Parties_

http://www.williamgibsonbooks.com/

Although in my opinion W. Gibson sometimes goes too much into unbelievable cybertech paraphernalia and culture, I like his writing style with many different by-plots, which are linked all together in the end of the novel. Also the atmosphere in his novels is thrilling, so if you are into near future science fiction and haven't read any Gibson yet, it's worth to try.

At the moment I am reading deceased Finnish writer *Kalle P??talo*'s novel series _Juuret Iijoen t?rm?ss?_ (my free translation: _The Roots in the bank of the River Iijoki_), which describes the writer's whole life from his childhood to late 50's. It is fascinating to read this series, because I learn so much of lost Finnish culture - e.g. logging in Finland's past - while also having a good time reading. The Iijoki series includes 26 different brick-size novels, from 1920's to the late 1950's. Unfortunately you have to learn Finnish, if you'd like to read P??talo's works (although some of his books are published in Swedish too). 

http://www.taivalkoski.fi/paatalo-insti ... glish2.htm


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

a fantastic read !


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

and this is great !


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

if you want to read about mental illness and recovery these are the two books to read for encouragement


----------



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

My all-time favorite is Michael Crichton. I also enjoy Huxley and Vonnegut. Joseph Heller's _Catch-22_ was interesting too.

:roll:


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

It has always been interesting to me that three of my favorite books, written in three languages and at about the same time, were all about adultery.

In America, The Scarlett Letter (1850). In France, Madame Bovary, (1856) and in Russia, Anna Karenena. (1873)


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Alexandre Dumas-The Count of Monte Cristo
Oscar Wilde-The Picture of Dorian Grey
ATLAS SHRUGGED! (kidding)
I like Farenheit 451 too...
I don't know...I don't read much..never have read voraciously maybe as a little kid, but who knows. I like comic books and magazines for my feeble little mind!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Reading is my favourite passion in life...perhaps my only tangible one, especially at the moment. I've lost nearly all my possessions over the years, except my books...which are like children to me ! Sad eh ! I even know exactly how many I've got....322. Even sadder.

Incidently, before I start, can I just stare evily at Ms DaBoyz, who some time back made me read 'Villette' by one of the Bronte Sisters. :x I know I agreed to it, but I'd rather cut off my head and stitch it back up with barbed wire than read another Bronte book. Pride and Prejudice, Wuthering Heights, the whole lot....is...................  And despite being fairly well read, I'm going to be extremely un-trendy and say that I'm also loathe to read anything by Dickens, George Elliot, and the like. Even F.Scott Fitzsgerald..The Great Gatsby ? Eek. .Sorry. Bleak House....jesus....you can read a book by it's cover in that case. It's terribly popular to pretend to enjoy reading 'classics', when most of it - unless you are a student of such literature, is pretensious rubbish, in my opinion of course...it's a matter of taste. I've read them....god....I've read them.  The only real 'classical' literature I've really enjoyed is Dostoyevsky...especially Crime and Punishment and The House of the Dead. I refuse  (goddamit!) to read War and Peace, anything by James Joyce or Le Miserable....or Lez as I call it.

Anyway I can definately identify my 'favourite' two books. The Exorcist (forget the film), and Weave World, by Clive Barker. A soaring, staggering feat of imagination. In fact, most Clive Barker books are up there...especially his collection of short-stories. Incredible stuff. Next up is probably 'The Dice Man', by Luke Reinhart. Also, anything by Poppy Brite is fine by me.

As for the books that we all should like (as we're told) and read to pretend we're clever, I do love Steinbeck, especially (some mentioned them) Tortilla Flat and Cannery Row...no so much The Grapes of Wrath, The Red Pony or the Pearl. Still coll though. To Kill A Mockingbird......Harper Lee ?..yep...good stuff. Most Hemmingway stuff (except The Old Man and the Sea) is a bit of a chore for me though, as is anything by Camus...although I agree with his 'philosophy of the absurd'. Catch 22 was good, but perhaps a little too long.

Other stuff I've enjoyed immensely....The Heart of the Matter, Captain Correlis' Manodlin, oh shit - I nearly forgot, ANYTHING by Jose Saramanga...especially 'Blindness'.....genius. The recent Phillip Pullman trilogy was good too. The Harry Potter stuff, although easy reading, left me cold. A distinct 'lack' of imagination methinks, perhaps, just a little. Hitchhickers guide....hysterical. The Decameron by...er....Bocatchio ? The Leopard by some Italian baron who's name escapes me too, Guiseppe De Lapadusa or something, is great too. Most Capote stuff has disappointed me..especially Breakfast at Tiffanys. Maybe I was expecting too much. Heart of Darkness by Conrad didn't do it for me either, strangely, along with The Catcher in the Rye. Hmmm. Most Orwell stuff....good read, oh and Edgar Allan Poe - great stuff. Incidently, you should read 'The Man of the Crowd' by Poe...there are some real similarities between the tale and DP.

Anyway, they are the ones that come to mind. I'll probably kick myself later when I think about it.


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

Hunter S. Thompson -anything-
-noone now does what he did then...sad-

The Dark Tower - if you like stephen king its this and The Stand-

The Death Gate Cycle- weis and hickman if you like fantasy/sci-fi-

The Worthing Saga - Orson Scott Card -


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

Hunter S. Thompson -anything-
-noone now does what he did then...sad-

The Dark Tower - if you like stephen king its this and The Stand-

The Death Gate Cycle- weis and hickman if you like fantasy/sci-fi-

The Worthing Saga - Orson Scott Card -


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

martin have you read the idiot: dostoyevsky. bit of a fan. 2 good recent reads: indepentent people by halldor laxness 
vernon (god)little DBC Pierre
if you're in the uk some oxfam shops are selling excess classics at 99p, picked up silas marner by george elliot recently


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

martin have you read the idiot: dostoyevsky. bit of a fan. 2 good recent reads: indepentent people by halldor laxness 
vernon (god)little DBC Pierre
if you're in the uk some oxfam shops are selling excess classics at 99p, picked up silas marner by george elliot recently


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

I recently read Slaughterhouse Five by Kurt Vonnegut. Great novel.
Also I liked The Catcher In The Rye by J.D. salinger.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

I recently read Slaughterhouse Five by Kurt Vonnegut. Great novel.
Also I liked The Catcher In The Rye by J.D. salinger.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I LOVE The Catcher in the Rye.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I LOVE The Catcher in the Rye.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Since I haven't been drinking alcohol this weekend (pat on back).... I have switched to coffee. I find it helps me read better but if I drink too much I start to get panicky. But anyways I read "Mommie Dearest" last night, it was pretty interesting. And tonight I'm going to start "Sybil". I have a collection of books about people with psychological problems, I really get into them.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Since I haven't been drinking alcohol this weekend (pat on back).... I have switched to coffee. I find it helps me read better but if I drink too much I start to get panicky. But anyways I read "Mommie Dearest" last night, it was pretty interesting. And tonight I'm going to start "Sybil". I have a collection of books about people with psychological problems, I really get into them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

Hermann Hesse, Franz Kafka, Dostoyevsky, Camus, Vonnegut, Pynchon

Greatest book of all time - Camus' "The Stranger"

Currently reading Jon Stewart's "America"


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear Zig,
Welcome by the way. Whenever I see your name I think of "zygomatic arch" -- a bone in the face, LOL. I guess I studied to hard in Bio class, I really liked anatomy :shock:

Sorry:

OK for Pulp Fiction or what I call "airplane reading" -- I used to fly a lot from Detroit to Los Angeles. I think I've read all of *Michael Crichton*, that guy is prolific! Used to be everytime I got on a plane, I'd stop in the gift shop, pick up a new one. Also the occasional John Grisham, but I don't see him around too much these days.

I'm SICK. :shock: I love real crime and reading Profiler John Douglas mainly because I'm fascinated with psychology, and the psychology of the criminal mind.

Don't read much literature anymore though I ate it up in school.
Favorites if all time I guess:
*To Kill A Mockingbird - Harper Lee*
*1984 - George Orwell*
*The Unbearable Lightness of Being - Milan Kundera* lots of his stuff
*The Remains of the Day - Ishiguru*

And a million others I've forgotten, but those are faves.

Recommend, to understand the psychology of the criminal mind:

*A Father's Story - Lionel Dahmer* unapologetic book by Jeffrey Dahmer's father. Fascinating
*As If - Blake Morrison* about this journalist's covering the trial of the murder of a two year old boy, by two TEN YEAR OLD boys in England in the 1990s

I love psych and neurology. *Oliver Sacks, V.S. Ramachandran, Kay Redfield Jamison* Books on False Memory Syndrome.

Oh, man. Non-fiction these days having to do with psychology, psychiatry, neurology, and forensics. Also, autobiographies. I have the wrong college degrees!
:shock: 
And I am presently stone awake. Should read something.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

That's awesome Dreamer. I want to be a forensic psychologist. I am also interested in how the criminal mind works. Doesn't look like I'll ever accomplish that goal though, I finished high school 3 years late! (I kinda dropped out for awhile) And the only college courses I've taken were at home ones cuz I freak out at the thought of walking in a classroom again. And I can't become a forensic psychologist at home  . Oh well.
Life sucks as always.

P.S. I loved the book 1984.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Interesting theory about Mockingbird that it was actually written by Truman Capote. Harper Lee never wrote anything else, which is strange, and was friends with Capote, who for some reason may have given her this present. I find this entirely credible -- it reads like a young Truman Capote. Anyway


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

dalailama15 said:


> Interesting theory about Mockingbird that it was actually written by Truman Capote. Harper Lee never wrote anything else, which is strange, and was friends with Capote, who for some reason may have given her this present. I find this entirely credible -- it reads like a young Truman Capote. Anyway


Wow. I thought that Harper Lee and Truman Capote were friends since childhood and the character of "Dill", the "geeky" boy who kept making up stories about his missing father was based upon Truman Capote as a young boy.

I suppose the theory is possible, but, I don't know, the reason I'm pulled to that story is the relationship between Scout and her father Atticus. It reminds me of the best of the relationship I had with my father as a little girl, so much I missed that he couldn't give, and a fantasized "perfect" father I always wanted ...

I have to say that for me it reads like the real experience of a young girl's love for her father.

I love Capote, forgot about him, how could I, and a story that would be similar in tone to "Mockingbird" that I love, is the brief "A Christmas Memory" which is obviously about Capote as a little boy.

One of my favorite broadway plays was the one man "Tru" starring Robert Morse ... superb acting. One man had the theatre roaring with laughter and crying. I think that was inspired by his unfinished "Answered Prayers."

My bet is Harper Lee is the author of Mockingbird. I have to believe that.

Also, forgot my favorite coffee table book that is more than a coffee table book -- non-fiction:

*Seabiscuit: An American Legend (Special Illustrated Collector's Edition)* by Laura Hillenbrand

I never thought I'd be so interested in the history of horse racing. I fell in love with these three men, a millionaire, a jockey, a "horsewhisperer" and the funniest horse, Seabiscuit. A MUST READ, and A MUST SEE -- the photos are incredible.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

P.S. --
Do not be mislead! The film "Seabiscuit" with Toby MacGuire sp? was AWFUL. It is a pale, pale, pale version of the book. I was so disappointed, even bored. How Hollywood could ruin such a great book is beyond me, but they did.


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

[/u]You Shouldn't Have to Say Goodbye bye Patrica Herms

Although it is a young adult bood, its the best book I have EVER read.

Oh yeah, and any Fear Street books by RL Stine. I love them!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

Ender's game, Orson Scott Card.
Go saddle the sea, Joan Aiken.
The silent people, Walter Macken (Think that's His name)

First 2, as a kidd.
Ender tis in OUTER-SPAYCE... :shock: 
Go saddle...Old, long ago, travelling.

The silent people..Irish (My heritage is Irish & Scottish).
It's a trilogy, but I cant remember too good now, memory an all.

I liked the Frances Farmer "Will there really be a morning" a perfect quote to convey how far out into the abominable swamp Her miynd was taken.

I just remembered my old Hypno thenn...He's irishh...
I feel like quoting His NAYME. Bettah nott.
Y DID MI OL HYPNO ATTACK MEE?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

nobody even comes close.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

favourite book of all time:










That, and the four subsequent stories...

Soon to be a great Hollywood movie!!! :roll: Is nothing sacred?

And call me a sentimental ol' rabbit fetishist:










Honourable mention:

*H.P. Lovecraft's The Dreamquest of Unknown Kadath *

*Dumas': Count of Monte Cristo* (Too bad the other books i've read of his suck)

*John Toole's Confederacy of Dunces*

or maybe this non-fiction classic:










Man, what a page turner!

s.[/b]


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

One of my favorites is Stephen King and because every critic thinks he's rubbish, I'm writing a thesis trying to prove that he's actually a literary genius. Mission impossible. There are so many good books, I can't list them. It's like choosing which of you're babies to kill. Pretty much the same.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

I like Stephen King too..Just started reading his work a few months ago..Thus far i've complete Needful things, everythings eventual, the dead zone, the stand, bag of bones and the long walk. I enjoyed all of them except the dead zone. I thought that was one of the worst novels ever written. I am looking forward to reading more. Any recommendations?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

ROSE MADDER.......HEARTS IN ATLANTIS......INSOMNIA......these are the 3 my partner would reccomend he is a big KING reader


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

At the moment I am reading this book about the nature of pycosis and the history of pycshtricy and how madness has been dealt with over the last century, only read the fist 50 pages but so far it is a interesting account of the devleopment of diagnosos from the intial labeling of differetn types of pyccosis from demtia precox then on to scitzopheina and manic depression and also about the different therioes on the causes and meaning of madness.

Madness Explained PSYCHOSIS AND HUMAN NATURE by Richard P.Bentall

on amazon - http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASI ... 84-1920459


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2004)

of books I've actually read, I 'd suggest in terms of fiction...

*Slaughterhouse-Five* Kurt Vonnegut
*Breakfast of Champions* , *Cat's Cradle*, *Mother Night*, *Bluebeard* all Vonnegut
*Insomnia* by Stephen King
*Things Fall Apart* by Chinua Achebe
*Gravity's Rainbow* by Thomas Pynchon
*Catch-22* by Joseph Heller
*Generation X* by Douglas Coupland
*American Gods* by Neil Gaiman
*Catcher in the Rye* by J.D. Salinger
*The Hobbit* by Tolkien

all good stuff, i.m.h.o. I'm currently in the process of reading "The Brothers Karamazov" by Dostoevsky


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

*Timequake* by Vonnegut.

I also love Autobiography. such as *Have a Nice Day!* by Mick Foley and *If Chins Could Kill* by Bruce Campbell.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

I have a list a few that were favorites of mine when I was a child:

The berenstein bears-Brother bear was a pimp. Those books were the shiznit!

The clifford series-the big red dawg!

Goosebumps-seriously, didn't those books make you piss in your pants!

The witch series-Don't know if anyone remembers these, but there was this series about a friendly witch who took these two chldren on a bunch of adventures.

Hansel and greddel-Don't read it if you are hungry.

The boxcar children-one of my guilty pleasures.

The wayside school series--Dude, Yeahhh


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i love your selection narco. it brought to mind a set of books by roger hargreaves that brought me so much joy when i was little. i remember thinking that the little mr's and ms's were some really f#cked up characters and i would NEVER EVER want to be like them. ohhh the irony. :lol:









When Little Miss Bossy says jump, you jump! She can't stop ordering people around and shouting at them.









Little Miss Busy is always busy. When she's not cleaning the house, shes shopping, and when she's not shopping she's gardening, and when she's not gardening she's cooking. She never stops!









Little Miss Naughty is, unsurprisingly, very naughty. If there's something she can do that's naughty, she'll do it. This doesn't make her very many friends!









Little Miss Dotty is just plain dotty. She lives in nonsenseland, where Mr Silly and Mr Nonsense live, and she has some pretty dotty ideas of her own. Little Miss Dotty also goes by the name Little Miss Ditzy when in the USA.









Little Miss Shy didn't want me to tell you anything about her.









Little Miss Neat can't stand any sort of mess. Her garden is always perfect and there's not a teaspoon out of place in her kitchen.









Mr Bump is always having accidents of all sorts, and so is always wrapped in bandages from his latest injury. Never let him anywhere near your DIY otherwise you can guarentee he'll have the plaster from the walls and the ladder through the window.









Mr Topsy-Turvy backwards everything gets. He reads books upside down and has a clock that goes anti-clockwise. He greets people he meets by saying "Morning Good" and wears his hat upside-down.









Mr Greedy is the greediest person alive. When he comes to visit, make sure there's no food lying around or it will soon be gone.









Mr Tickle likes nothing more than to tickle any unfortunate passers by. But his long arms have all sorts of other uses - he can make his breakfast while lying in bed!









Hard though it is to believe, there is someone more messy than you or me. That person is Mr Messy. His garden is overgrown and his washing up is never done. His floor is so covered with things that you can barely open his front door. Mr Messy is the messiest person in the world.









Mr Dizzy is very easily confused. Unfortunately, he lives in a land where even the pigs and the elephants are really clever, and he just can't get his head around it all.









Mr Muddle just cant get things right. He's always getting things the wrong way around, so if you meet Mr Muddle in the morning, he'll say "Good Afternoon!".









Mr Funny lives in a teapot shaped house, and drives a shoe shaped car. If there's something funny that he can do, Mr Funny will do it. You'd better get ready to laugh when Mr Funny visits!









Mr Lazy likes nothing more than to do absolutely nothing. He'll laze about in the sun all day if he can.









Mr Jelly is scared of everything and anything - if you clap your hands when he's not expecting it, he'll jump so high he'll dent the ceiling. He's also known as Mr Nervous.

those are a few memorable ones. it would be cool if janine could do a little asessment of them. they seem to apitomize all the little gremlins that plauge our minds. each one pretty much sums up a different aspect of ocd, add, anxiety, depression etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Some books I've liked:

On the Road - Jack Kerouac
Catcher in the Rye - Salinger
Breakfast of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
The Mask of Sanity - Hervey Cleckly
Tales of Ordinary Madness - Charles Bukowski
Cannery Row - John Steinbeck
Siddartha - Herman Hesse
Tales from Underground - Dostoyevsky


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

I forgot to mention...

*Jurassic Park and The Lost World* by Michael Crichton
*The Dead Zone* by Stephen King[/b]


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

When I was a kid, I liked Pearl S. Buck books such as *The Good Earth* I also loved *The Chronicles of Narnia* by C.S. Lewis. Of course, I also read a lot of comic books. Still read graphic novels and trade paperbacks from time to time. Neil Gaiman, Daniel Clowes, Chris Ware, Charles Burns, Peter Bagge, Art Spiegelman, John Romita, Jr., Chris Bachalo, Paul Pope, Aaron MacGruder ("Boondocks"), Jeff Smith, Mike Allred, Mike Mignola, Alan Moore, Frank Miller and Lynn Varley, the Kubert brothers, Chris Sprouse and some others are great.[/b]


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i love tom robbins! he has such a great way of looking at life...my favorites by him are "jitterbug perfume", and "fierce invalids home from hot climates".

my favorite book of all time, by far, is "the lord of the rings" by j.r.r. tolkien. i've read it 20 or more times....i LOVE it!!!

i really enjoy most of "the gunslinger" series by steven king.


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

Valis
Ubik
Palmer Eldritch
Catcher in the Rye
Crime and Punishment
Thus Spoke Zarathustra
Dune
Wind up Bird
Kafka on the Shore
Steppenwolf
Lovecraft stories

Basically classics or weird "unreal" type stories


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

> Valis
> Ubik
> Palmer Eldritch
> Catcher in the Rye
> ...


That's a great list. 
The last book I finished was "The Best Of H.P. Lovecraft; Bloodcurdling tales of horror and the macabre" .. recommended reading for all.


----------



## dancintrulife (Jun 18, 2009)

Reading is my favourite passion too, it's all I ever do! I'm rarely without my nose in a book. Anyway I like the following authors, Stephen King, Jodi Picoult, Virginia Andrews, James Patterson, Darren Shan, Meg Cabot, Jacqueline Wilson, Claire Hennessy (yes I like childrens books although I'm 29), and basically anything I can get my hands on. I keep amazon and our local bookshop in business I think.


----------



## JumpJump (Jun 24, 2009)

The Outsider - Albert Camus
Lolita - Vladamir Nabokov
Metamorphosis - Franz Kafka
The Barrack's Thief - Tobias Wolff
The World According to Garp - John Irving
Catch 22 - Joseph Heller
The Great Gatsby - F Scott Fitzgerald
At Swim Two Birds - Flann O Brien
The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao - Junot Diaz
Vernon God Little - DBC Pierre
Cat's Cradle - Kurt Vonnegut
Cathedral - Raymond Carver
Ghostwritten - David Mitchell
Post Office - Charles Bukowski
The Wind Up Bird Chronicle - Huruki Murakami
The Old Man and The Sea - Ernest Hemingway
Mr Vertigo - Paul Auster


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Here goes..

"The Wasp Factory" and "Use of Weapons by Ian (M) Banks, 
anything by Truman Capote, 
"Girlfriend in a Coma" and "The Gum Thief" by Douglas Coupland, 
Stephen Donaldson's "The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant" series of books, 
Jeffrey Eugenides' "The Virgin Suicides", 
"American Gods" by Neil Gaiman, 
Neuromancer by William Gibson, 
"The Basic Eight" and "Adverbs" by Daniel Handler, 
all the Dune books, 
anything Stephen King, but especially the "Dark Tower" series and link ins, 
"Only Forwards" and "Spares" by Michael Marshall Smith, 
"Vurt" and "Pollen" by Jeff Noon, 
anything Chuck Palahniuk, but especially "Surviver",
"On Photography" by Susan Sontag, 
"His Dark Materials" by Phillip Pullman, 
"The Catcher in the Rye" by J. D. Salinger, 
anything John Wyndham, but especially "The Chrysalids"


----------

